

Is iMessage missing something? - willheim

There's been quite a hubbub over iMessage basically competing against all the other group messaging apps that have come out recently but I can't help but completely miss the point of it (and other) apps.  Am I missing the point that it does not do SMS?  Or does it and they don't say that?<p>Seems to me that the perfect messaging app would be one that does all that the group ones do but also do it via SMS texting.  Not everyone has an iPhone/Android/Smart/Feature phone.  I believe the SMS market (no stats to prove this) is MUCH bigger and fail to see why no app also does SMS as well.  Wait... one does.  But it's on Windows Phone Mango.  And they also have speak to text.
======
jacksondeane
With over 200 million iOS devices in the wild now, Apple is taking a clear
shot at the carriers in an attempt to unleash users from lockin to grossly
over-priced and antiquated SMS plans.

Yes, iMessages will not work cross-platform, but it is a step, a much needed
and large one.

------
AllenKids
*iMessage is built into the Messages App

Able device will do SMS just as before. iPad and iPod touch now join the
conversation. For free.

